# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  krava rosita

## sophie girafe

Argentinski znanstvenici objavili su da su klonirali kravu Rositu koja ima dodane ljudske gene u svoj genom. Takvo kloniranje omogucava Rositi da proizvodi ljudsko ili kao ljudsko mlijeko. Kad zagooglate krava rosita mozete naci dosta clanaka o tome. Meni je to prestrasno. Sto vi mislite?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Superiška! to su stvarno korisno utrošene pare! Slijedeće je da će nam krave djecu rađati, dojiti ih, a onda će o njima pruzimati brigu GMO gorile. 
Meni još jako ide na živce povezivanje mlijeka isključivo sa kravama. Majke često kažu (u nekim fazama intenzivnog dojenja) "osjećam se kao krava muzara" Zašto niko ne kaže da se osjeća kao klokanica dok je beba stalno na sisi?

----------

